# Tổ chức teambuilding, tour du lịch chuyên nghiệp - Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt- STV Holidays



## Hồng Chuyên

Hiện nay, ngoài các chính sách ưu đãi về lương thưởng mà các doanh nghiệp tung ra để chiêu mộ nhân tài hay giữ chân đồng nghiệp của mình thì việc tổ chức các Tour du lịch hàng năm cho công ty cũng là một cách hiệu quả. Mỗi năm, các doanh nghiệp lại dành ra một khoản thu chi để đưa nhân viên đi du lịch, thưởng ngoạn đâu đó như một cách để họ nghỉ ngơi, giảm stress sau một thời gian dài làm việc. Nhưng không chỉ dừng lại ở việc du lịch đơn thuần, các công ty đang có xu hướng tìm công ty du lịch có đảm nhiệm tổ chức teambuilding luôn. Nếu doanh nghiệp của bạn đang cần tìm đến một công ty có thể đảm nhiệm tốt cả việc điều hành tour cũng như tổ chức teambuilding một cách chuyên nghiệp thì STV Holidays- Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt  là một sự lựa chọn sáng suốt.




​Trước hết cần làm rõ khái niệm “teambuilding” là gì? Teambuiding nếu dịch thuần theo nghĩa Tiếng Anh thì “Team” là đội ngũ, “Build”là xây dựng vậy “teambuilding” là việc xây dựng đội ngũ. Thông qua các hoạt động Teambuilding, các nhân viên trong một tổ chức sẽ gắn kết với nhau hơn, thấu hiểu để từ đó xây dựng nên một doanh nghiệp đoàn kết, vững mạnh.



Với STV Holidays- Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt, chúng tôi tự tin là công ty du lịch tổ chức teambuilding chuyên nghiệp. Xây dựng các hoạt động teambuilding dựa trên đặc điểm riêng của từng doanh nghiệp, luôn biết cập nhật những xu hướng mới nhất cả trong và ngoài nước. Luôn đặt mục tiêu gắn kết nhân sự toàn diện, STV Holidays- Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt hiện đang cố gắng cung cấp một cách đa dạng nhất sản phẩm với các chương trình tổ chức teambuilding hấp dẫn phù hợp nhu cầu của từng khách hàng doanh nghiệp.



Vào thời điểm cuối năm 2018, STV Holidays- Du lịch Sáng Tạo Việt vinh dự đồng hành cùng Techcombank trong chuyến du lịch Mộc Châu 2N1Đ. Chuyến đi có sự tham gia của hơn 200 nhân viên trong khối quản trị rủi ro của ngân hàng Techcombank. Dưới sự chuẩn bị và lên kế hoạch kĩ lưỡng từ trước, STV Holidays đã tổ chức hoạt động Teambuilding cho đoàn tại Rừng thông Bản Áng, cùng nhau vượt qua thử thách để gắn kết thêm tình đồng đội, tập thể. Một buổi Gala Dinner lung linh màu sắc với những tiết mục múa hát dân tộc Mông, trò chơi và bốc thăm trúng thưởng sôi động. Sau chuyến đi là những kỉ niệm đẹp được lưu giữ sâu trong tâm trí của những người tham gia.



​Hãy tìm đến STV Holidays để được trải nghiệm một chương trình du lịch thú vị kèm theo các hoạt động Teambuilding vô cùng hấp dẫn nhé!


----------



## Hồng Chuyên

Liên hệ STV Holidays để săn tour du lịch giá rẻ lại chất các bạn nhé!!


----------

